# كتاب Kent and Riegel's Handbook of Industrial Chemistry and Biotechnology



## aahmh86 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

Kent and Riegel's Handbook of Industrial Chemistry and Biotechnology​


Publisher: Springer | Pages: 1400 | 2007-10-08 | ISBN 0387278427 | PDF | 124 MB​Substantially revising and updating the information from the widely-used previous editions, this book offers a valuable overview of current chemical processes, products, and practices. No other source offers as much data on the chemistry, engineering, economics, and infrastructure of the industry.

In addition to thoroughly revised material on chemical economics, safety, statistical control methods, and waste management, chapters on industrial cell culture and industrial fermentation expand the treatment of biochemical engineering.

Sectors covered include: plastics, rubber, adhesives, textiles, pharmaceuticals, soap, coal, dyes, chlor-alkali, pigments, chemical explosives, petrochemicals, natural and industrial gas, synthetic nitrogen products, fats, sulfur, phosphorus, wood, and sweeteners
الرابط:http://uploading.com/files/GWLOAQD9/Kent_Riegels.part2.rar.html​http://uploading.com/files/40XCXZNL/Kent_Riegels.part1.rar.html​


----------



## ارهينيوس (20 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم الكتاب يبدو قوى جدا ولكن هل يمكن رفعة ع اى موقع اخر ويفضل رابيد شير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الروابط وبالتوفيق ...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q1RGASMR

أو

الجزء الأول : http://rapidshare.com/files/125442034/Kent_Riegels.part1.rar
الجزء الثاني : http://rapidshare.com/files/125439743/Kent_Riegels.part2.rar


----------



## aahmh86 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير,,,,
شكرا لمشاركتكم, واشكرك اخي مهندس المحبة إذ ان الروابط اللتي ارفقتها ان فعلا تاخذ وقت اطولحتى يتم الداون لود. أشكرك على معاونتك لنا


----------



## ارهينيوس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا محبة العراق وكل عام وحضرتك بخير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وجميع الأعضاء والعالم الأسلامي بخير وعافية ..........


----------



## ashracat (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلمى بلدينا (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب الحلو


----------

